# Your thoughts on Thomas Goodwin ?



## Mayflower (Sep 19, 2008)

Iam wondering your thoughts on Thomas Goodwin.
What have you read frm Thomas Goodwin ?
What would you recommend of his works ?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 20, 2008)

I like Th.Goodwin a lot. I have his Works. I like the first treatise in vol.4, on the subject of Christ, a great deal.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 20, 2008)

I too have been greatly blessed by reading Goodwin.

You can review Joel Beeke's reading recommendations here:



> Reading Goodwin
> 
> Thomas Goodwin was a prolific author and editor. During the 1630s he coedited with John Ball the works of John Preston and Richard Sibbes. He began to publish some of his own sermons in 1636. Prior to his death, he published at least twelve devotional works, most of which were collections of sermons. The fact that they were reissued forty-seven times indicates the high demand and wide circulation of his publications. Most of Goodwin's major theological writings were the fruit of his riper years and were published posthumously. His unusually large corpus of treatises displays a pastoral and scholarly zeal rivalled by few Puritans.
> 
> ...


----------

